# Suicide point & Feast



## sarinsoman (Jul 10, 2010)

*Suicide Point*





*Please view this image on my blog*
Play of My Shadows- Suicide Point


*Feast*




*Please view this image on my blog*
Play of My Shadows - Feast

*C & C Welcome*


----------



## Formatted (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the both. Get lower in the second if you can.

What gear you using?


----------



## white (Jul 10, 2010)

What kind of bug is that? Looks dangerous as hell.

Great photographs, though!


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 11, 2010)

@formatted:  thanks. used canon 7D and EF 100mm F2.8 macro lens for this shot
@ white : thanks. i dont know the name of this bug.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 11, 2010)

The first is a bit too centred for my liking, very much empty space on the right which need not be there.

The second is wonderful in its colours. All four primary colours are there, green in the apple, red and blue in that bug, and yellow in the dead leaf on the right. I like that, and I like the shallow DOF and good focus on the bugs. Very pleasing.


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 16, 2010)

The first photo is my favorite.  The color is nice and bold, and the contrast against the green is really strong. nice job.


----------



## Leilameat (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are really good. I normally hate those bugs, but you make them look great here! There is too much space to the right in 1, and on 2 it's not centered enough.


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 19, 2010)

@ BPetrafassi & Leilameat : thanks alot for your comments.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats interesting that you cpatured this in Dubai.  We have a very similar (nearly identical) insect here in Florida.  No idea what the species is.

I like the angle and capture of #1.  I think a portrait crop would really set it off.  As LA said, too much dead space.


----------

